# Power PE April 2016 Failed Need Help!



## chipol9 (May 21, 2016)

Hello All:

I am a new member. I would love some advise as to how I can tackle this monster (PE). A little background, this is my second attempt at the PE. The first time I took it, due to unforeseen events I was not able to study or get a refund so I showed up with the Camara PE Reference Manual, NCEES Sample Exam, Complex Imaginary Vol 3, Stevenson Power System Analysis, NEC. I failed. This time around I put in 100+ hours of studying, and got a similar score. I don't know where to start, I stare at my diagnostic in shock. 45/80.

Thank you.


----------



## MM2 (May 21, 2016)

chipol9 said:


> Hello All:
> 
> I am a new member. I would love some advise as to how I can tackle this monster (PE). A little background, this is my second attempt at the PE. The first time I took it, due to unforeseen events I was not able to study or get a refund so I showed up with the Camara PE Reference Manual, NCEES Sample Exam, Complex Imaginary Vol 3, Stevenson Power System Analysis, NEC. I failed. This time around I put in 100+ hours of studying, and got a similar score. I don't know where to start, I stare at my diagnostic in shock. 45/80.
> 
> Thank you.


Do you know what the cut off is?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 21, 2016)

MM2 said:


> Do you know what the cut off is?


That's not what they were asking for.  And no one knows the cut-off except for NCEES as it changes every exam cycle.


----------



## TWJ PE (May 21, 2016)

Here's a shameless plug for the material I used to pass.



Have you thought about a review course? Post your diagnostic and we'll go from there.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 21, 2016)

chipol9 said:


> Hello All:I am a new member. I would love some advise as to how I can tackle this monster (PE). A little background, this is my second attempt at the PE. The first time I took it, due to unforeseen events I was not able to study or get a refund so I showed up with the Camara PE Reference Manual, NCEES Sample Exam, Complex Imaginary Vol 3, Stevenson Power System Analysis, NEC. I failed. This time around I put in 100+ hours of studying, and got a similar score. I don't know where to start, I stare at my diagnostic in shock. 45/80.
> 
> Thank you.


It took me 4 times before I got it. You need to re-evaluate your methods in studying. I focused more on which equations to use versus 'solving' problems. It worked for me. It is a difficult test. Don't beat yourself up. You can do it!

I hate tapatalk


----------



## chipol9 (May 22, 2016)

MM2: Sorry don't know the cut score.

TWJ PE: Thank you, I'll take a look at the package. I am not to tech savvy so here are the results: 

1 General Power Engineering: Measurement &amp; Instrumentation 6 3 50
2 General Power Engineering: Special Applications 8 5 63
3 General Power Engineering: Codes &amp; Standards 10 8 80
4 Circuit Analysis: Analysis 9 6 67
5 Circuit Analysis: Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits 7 3 43
6 Rotating Machines &amp; Electromagnetic Devices: Rotating Machines 10 6 60
7 Rotating Machines &amp; Electromagnetic Devices:Electromagnetic Devices 6 2 33
8 Transmissions &amp; Distribution: System Analysis 10 9 90
9 Transmissions &amp; Distribution: Power System Performance 6 3 50
10 Transmissions &amp; Distribution: Protection 8 3 38

KEN 3.0 PE: Thank you for the encouraging words. Unfortunately, at this time I don't have the monetary means to afford a course. Maybe it is a stupid question but what does tapatalk mean? 

Again, thank you all for your wisdom that you have shared.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 22, 2016)

chipol9 said:


> MM2: Sorry don't know the cut score.TWJ PE: Thank you, I'll take a look at the package. I am not to tech savvy so here are the results:
> 
> 1 General Power Engineering: Measurement &amp; Instrumentation 6 3 50
> 
> ...


Tapatalk is the phone app for this forum, and it sucks.

I hate tapatalk


----------



## thammond (May 23, 2016)

Chipol9,

Hey man, don't get down and discouraged, you can pass.  It took me 3 times as well.  The one single advice that I can give and that helped me was this.  I understand that they sample exam is not the same or the problems are not the same, but NCEES will stick to the same topics.  Therefore with that said I mainly studied the NCEES exam.  I went through problem by problem, working the problem and then finding (in my references where it talked about that subject and I studied that material.  If I found a question that I didn't understand or got wrong I researched in my references that problem.  The thing I found most helpful was my hand written notes.  I had a 2 and 1/2 in. binder full of notes, well organized and I used that primarily.  The problem that I had the first 2 attempts was I could do all the problems in CI and SU etc, but I didn't know the material inside and out, that is the key.  And you don't need to know all the material, you just need to know where to find it in your reference material.  I also used the electrical Engineering guide to passing the PE exam by Graffeo.  it was a good reference and if you take the time to read through and understand you can find the weakness in your knowledge and go through your other references.  I used Wilidi and chapman, but my best advice is to go through the NCEES and not only understand the problems but understand the subject matter of the problems.  I hope this helps


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 23, 2016)

Building on @thammond's point, I made a tabbed notebook with all the sections that NCEES outlines for the test and consolidated, by hand, every question I could find and wrote it in the correct place along with all formulas I could possible need. It helped me by paying attention to what was being asked for and the different formulas you might use.

I hate tapatalk


----------



## lisfs (May 26, 2016)

I failed power exam for the 2nd time.   I got 10% better score than the first but it doesn't matter, because it still a failing grade.    I am so frustrated after spending so much time doing everything suggested on EB and coworkers/friends, study, take good notes to exams, take review course and still failed.   I am seeking advice of whether I should change to electronics or computer option of the exam.    I have been out of school for some 20+ years and I am sure a lot has changed in the material taught in school since I graduated.   The reason I chose power was because I thought power pretty much stays the same. That is, the tech has not changed much.   To me, the most challenging was the NEC code questions.    I tried studying for these, but found myself struggle so much both times.   Any feedback and advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 26, 2016)

OldenEngineer said:


> I failed power exam for the 2nd time.   I got 10% better score than the first but it doesn't matter, because it still a failing grade.    I am so frustrated after spending so much time doing everything suggested on EB and coworkers/friends, study, take good notes to exams, take review course and still failed.   I am seeking advice of whether I should change to electronics or computer option of the exam.    I have been out of school for some 20+ years and I am sure a lot has changed in the material taught in school since I graduated.   The reason I chose power was because I thought power pretty much stays the same. That is, the tech has not changed much.   To me, the most challenging was the NEC code questions.    I tried studying for these, but found myself struggle so much both times.   Any feedback and advice will be greatly appreciated.


They sell the code drill books that a lot of people seem to rate highly. I was 10 years out when I passed. For me, supreme organization of sample questions and equations was the missing link.

I hate tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 26, 2016)

What kind of work do you do.


----------



## lisfs (May 26, 2016)

@Ken:  I have the CI code drill book and went through it.  I thought I was familiar with the code book, but during the exam I was spending too much time flipping pages (I hate the code questions, got only 4 out of 10 this past exam).   I wish there was a better way of learning the codes

 @Ship Wreck:  A very long time ago (around the time internet started with Mosaic browser; before Netscape), I worked in R&amp;D designing WinTel (Windows + Intel) motherboards &amp; chipsets for laptops.  This was when laptops were only for the rich &amp; the show-off to carry around; kind of like flip-phones of today, only more rare. I then jumped to sustaining engineering doing customers escalations and onsite problems resolution of computers &amp; servers, then system shopfloor control in manufacturing, then some quality as well.  So in short, I am some sort of a Misc. Engineer; not an expert in one particular field.  As mentioned before, I picked Power because I thought the subject is "classic" and that I could jump back in with minimum effort.  I studied the material (Graffeo, NCEES sample exams, CI all sample exams, CI code book, took Georgia Tech course from Dr. Callen) and various notes I got from online &amp; from this EB forum.  I thought I understood the materials well, but I found myself having a hard time applying what I learned to the questions given during the last exam.  Oh, I only took the Georgia Tech course after failing the first time.  By the way, does anyone know or recommend MGI Review course?   (http://pereviewcourse.com/mgi-electrical-pe-review/#electrical)

I'm thinking about doing this, but wanted to see if anyone has experience with it before signing up.


----------

